# Duke Nukem Forever Teaser



## Falk (19. Dezember 2007)

[flv]http://pcgames.de/stream/duke_nukem_07.flv[/flv]​
Zu Duke Nukem Forever ist heute ein Teaser-Trailer erschienen - anscheinend gibt es doch ein Lebenszeichen von dem Spiel.


----------



## Oliver (19. Dezember 2007)

Hail to the king, baby!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (19. Dezember 2007)

Wuhaha, ich fasse es nicht. IMO klar die _Doom 3_-Engine. Aber so genau wollten wir's doch gar nicht wissen. "Stay tuned" ist ein Synonym für "When it's done." 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (19. Dezember 2007)

STAY TUNED 
Coming soon Dez 2666  lol 
das war zwar wieder ein Lebenszeichen aber naja (vom Hocker gerissen hats mich nicht) mal gucken wanns wirklich kommt. Nicht das sie sich wieder entschließen die Grafikengine zu wechseln o.Ä....


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Dezember 2007)

Boh ey, ein Lebenszeichen von 'did not finish', dann kann der Rest ja auch nicht soo weit weg sein, theoreticz...


----------



## Mindmachine (19. Dezember 2007)

Oh , ein Teaser ... 
Das Game kommt wahrscheinlich für DirectX 12 raus.....!?


----------



## ulukay (19. Dezember 2007)

PCGH_Falk schrieb:


> Zu Duke Nukem Forever ist heute ein Teaser-Trailer erschienen - *anscheinend* gibt es doch ein Lebenszeichen von dem Spiel.



hast du etwa jemals dran gezweifelt?


----------



## JimBeam (19. Dezember 2007)

Haha die schaffen das schon mit dem Release, irgendwann....


----------



## Nelson (19. Dezember 2007)

Ich weiß was ich mir zur goldnen hochzeit wünsch


----------



## riedochs (19. Dezember 2007)

Dann auf die nächsten 8? Jahre warten


----------



## crmnt (19. Dezember 2007)

Für die 3D-Realms-Logo-Animation haben sie schon 1 Jahr gebraucht. Die Explosion am Ende haben sie sich von Flatout 2 oder Burnout geklaut \o/


----------



## S1lencer (19. Dezember 2007)

also binn ja mal gespannt in welchem jahrtausend das erscheinen soll


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (20. Dezember 2007)

crmnt schrieb:


> Für die 3D-Realms-Logo-Animation haben sie schon 1 Jahr gebraucht. Die Explosion am Ende haben sie sich von Flatout 2 oder Burnout geklaut \o/



Naja da wissen wir doch wenigstens woran die die ganze Zeit gearbeitet haben. Nicht am Spiel das ist nämlich schon fertig, sondern an den tollen Teaservideo...
Ei ei ei, weiß jemand ob die nebenbei noch andere Spiele entwickelt haben oder wie kann sich eine Firma das leisten 10 Jahre zu entwickeln ohne ein fertiges Produkt verkauft zu haben?


----------



## Olstyle (20. Dezember 2007)

Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Ei ei ei, weiß jemand ob die nebenbei noch andere Spiele entwickelt haben oder wie kann sich eine Firma das leisten 10 Jahre zu entwickeln ohne ein fertiges Produkt verkauft zu haben?


Die Jungs haben unter anderem die Rechte an Max Payne verscherbelt und Prey raus gebracht. Dazu kommt noch dass man wohl lange Zeit relativ wenig Leute an dem Projekt gehabt hat sodass die Kosten nicht soooo explodiert sind.
Es hat afaik mal jemand ausgerechnet dass die bei gleich bleibenden Ausgaben mit dem Kapital noch locker über 10Jahre weiter entwickeln können.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (21. Dezember 2007)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Es hat afaik mal jemand ausgerechnet dass die bei gleich bleibenden Ausgaben mit dem Kapital noch locker über 10Jahre weiter entwickeln können.



Danke für die Infos 
Dann wissen wir doch endlich, wann das Spiel rauskommt, im Dezember 2017, kurz bevor denen das Geld ausgeht^^


----------



## Invain (21. Dezember 2007)

Sind alles Arbeitsplatzerhaltungsmaßnahmen. Die 3 Entwickler, die sich einmal die Woche dranhocken um ein weiteres Polygon geometrisch korrekt zu platzieren, wollen ja schließlich nicht schon mit 40 arbeitslos und ohne große Rentenansprüche dastehen.
Abgesehen davon wär ich enttäuscht, wenn nicht wieder die Engine gewechselt wird. Die Doom3 Engine hier ist ja noch in Ordnung, aber für ein Duke Nukem muss doch mindestens eine Unreal Engine3 Konkurrenz her ^^


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (23. Dezember 2007)

Siehst du wenn sie das Spiel im Jahr 2017 herausbringen, sind sie 50 und können dann in Alterteilzeit gehen 
In der Zeit haben die sicherlich schon die UT4 Engine verbaut


----------



## gabbagabba (27. Dezember 2007)

na mal schauen wie es wird. sieht biss jetzt schon mal nicht schlecht aus


----------



## Kone (27. Dezember 2007)

Naja schlecht siehts ja nich aus muss ich schon sagen könnte aber trotzdem noch a bissel besser aussehn...
aber wenigstens brauch man dafür nich so den hammer rechner wenn das noch die doom engine sein soll!
Generell muss ich sagen das Duke Nukem für mich immer nen fungame war, was in dem Teaser aber nich so unbedingt den anschein macht...
Na solange da kene Brennenden Totenköpfe durch die luft fliegen ,
und es zu sehr an doom 3 erinnert solls mir egal sein werds mir auf jeden holn!
und ausserdem noch ,ich denke nich dass es grosse verschiebungen des releases geben wird da die engine ja nich der der meilenstein is und grosse entwicklung hat die ja nich mehr nötig .

na denn leutz hauts rein
MfG
Kone


----------



## Invain (27. Dezember 2007)

Ich finds lustig, dass es noch Leute gibt, die ernsthaft an ein baldiges Erscheinen von DNF glauben 
Mal im Ernst, an den letzten Engines musste auch nicht überdurchschnittlich viel verändert werden, was eine immense Verzögerung gerechtfertigt hätte. _Werds mir auf jeden holn_ is auch optimistisch. Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich das noch in erleben darf, zumindest in einem Lebensalter in dem es noch spannend wäre


----------



## der_schnitter (4. März 2008)

Wenn dann in 40 Jahren irgendjemand von nem Datenrettungsservice auf ner Uralt-Festplatte von 3D-Realms per ultrakompliziertem Verfahren die gesamten Spieldateien findet, wird er folgendes im "Duke Nukem Forever" Ordner entdecken:
CD_cover.jpg
CD_cover_back.jpg
ReadME.txt


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (8. Dezember 2008)

another year over Duke Nukem Forever is not done^^

sorry für´s Thread ausgraben, aber darauf muss mal aufmerksam gemacht werden, wie es aussieht haben wir ja noch etwas Zeit bis zum erscheinen 

MFG


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Dezember 2008)

Gabs nichtmal auf Giga so Scherzhaft eine Duke Nukem Gedenkpflanze??

Leider haben sie die irgendwann begraben, wäre wohl auch zu groß geworden


----------



## push@max (8. Dezember 2008)

Hoffentlich lassen sie sich nicht mehr zu viel Zeit, sonst sieht die Grafik nicht mehr zeitgemäß aus.


----------



## riedochs (8. Dezember 2008)

In irgendeinem britischen Onlineshop hatte ich als Termin März 2009 gesehen. Aber irgendwie glaube ich nicht mehr daran das wir je dieses Spiel zu Gesicht bekommen werden.


----------



## push@max (8. Dezember 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> In irgendeinem britischen Onlineshop hatte ich als Termin März 2009 gesehen. Aber irgendwie glaube ich nicht mehr daran das wir je dieses Spiel zu Gesicht bekommen werden.



Wieso verschiebt sich der Release eigentlich so oft?


----------



## riedochs (8. Dezember 2008)

Die Frage kann ich dir nicht beantworten.


----------



## Uziflator (8. Dezember 2008)

Wenn wir glück haben kommt es in 5 Jahren raus.



> Wieso verschiebt sich der Release eigentlich so oft?


Ein Grund könnte der sein: Die haben haben ja auch mehr mal die Engine gewechselt.


----------



## Brzeczek (9. Dezember 2008)

Die sollten sich Begraben. Das Game kommt nie Raus Schade eigentlich....


Ich möchte mal echt wissen was die da so lange dran Programmieren ?


----------



## bobby (9. Dezember 2008)

es muß raus kommen war damals mein lieblings spiel egal in 1 oder 10 jahren ich kann warten


----------



## KeTTenHuND (9. Dezember 2008)

*Let´s rock (!!!)*... im Jahre 2044, wenn ich in Rente gehe  . Aber wenn es soweit ist heisst es wieder einmal: *Shake it Baby*  .

Nee Schmu, eines ist sicher - wenn es denn kommt, läuft es... und das auf jeder Maschine. Es sei denn sie lassen R* mal in den Quellcode "schauen"  .

//so long
KeTTe


----------



## Ecle (9. Dezember 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Wieso verschiebt sich der Release eigentlich so oft?


Es gibt kein Release. Oder zumindest weis keiner davon. Das ist doch alles nur von irgendwelchen unwissenden "geschätzt" 
Wenn es denn soweit ist wird das Datum wieder verschoben 
Solang 3DRealms nix sagt, glaub ich auch nix...


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (9. Dezember 2008)

Ecle schrieb:


> Es gibt kein Release.



Doch

When it´s done  

Warum es bis jetzt noch nciht erschienen ist kann man auf wikipedia nachlesen. Im Großen und Ganzen kann sagen es waren zu viele Enginewechsel und zuviel Vorhaben der Entwickler.

MFG


----------



## unterseebotski (10. Dezember 2008)

Ach je, gerade hatte ich vergessen, dass es so ein Vorhaben von 3Drealms gab, da taucht aus den Untiefen des Web ein Trailer auf. 

Und meine Hand zwingt mich, die Antworten-Taste dieses threads zu drücken und einen nutzlosen Kommentar zu hinterlassen. 

Der Tag fängt ja gut an... 

(ich fand den alten  übrigens schöner als den neuen...)


----------



## PontifexM (10. Dezember 2008)

PCGH_Falk schrieb:


> [flv]http://pcgames.de/stream/duke_nukem_07.flv[/flv]​
> Zu Duke Nukem Forever ist heute ein Teaser-Trailer erschienen - anscheinend gibt es doch ein Lebenszeichen von dem Spiel.




 ist doch aspach uralt !


----------



## Buzzz (10. Dezember 2008)

*Hail to the King, Baby!!*


----------



## Oliver (10. Dezember 2008)

PontifexM schrieb:


> ist doch aspach uralt !



Schon mal auf das Datum geguckt?



> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 19.12.2007, 18:46



Kaum verwunderlich, dass das Posting alt ist


----------



## Spiczek (10. Dezember 2008)

Oliver der war einfach SAUSTARK! ^^


----------



## Fransen (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich gehe genauso wie die PCA immer noch von Winter2666 aus.

Mal eine Frage...
Wieso wird überhaupt noch an dem Spiel gearbeitet??...dürfte sich doch finanziell ganrnicht mehr rentieren.

ODer sehe ich das jetzt falsch??


----------



## c0re (10. Dezember 2008)

Fransen schrieb:


> Ich gehe genauso wie die PCA immer noch von Winter2666 aus.
> 
> Mal eine Frage...
> Wieso wird überhaupt noch an dem Spiel gearbeitet??...dürfte sich doch finanziell ganrnicht mehr rentieren.
> ...



Wenn die jetzt aufhören würden, dürfte es sich ja wohl noch weniger rentieren ^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Dezember 2008)

Fransen schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage...
> Wieso wird überhaupt noch an dem Spiel gearbeitet??...dürfte sich doch finanziell ganrnicht mehr rentieren.
> 
> ODer sehe ich das jetzt falsch??


Ja, denn die Kosten des Unternehmens spielen hier auch eine große Rolle, dazu ist Duke Nukem ein recht wertvoller Name.

3DRealms scheint ein sehr kleines Team zu sein, so dass die laufenden Kosten nicht sehr hoch sind, Geld wird auch atm mit dem altem Duke verdient...

Schade, das die Duke Nukem Forever Gedenkpflanze bei Giga nicht mehr existiert, wäre sicherlich ganz lustig gewesen, immer noch.


----------



## kays (10. Dezember 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Schade, das die Duke Nukem Forever Gedenkpflanze bei Giga nicht mehr existiert, wäre sicherlich ganz lustig gewesen, immer noch.



Was bitte ist denn die Duke Nukem Gedenkpflanze


----------



## Gobbers (11. Dezember 2008)

unterseebotski schrieb:


> (ich fand den alten  übrigens schöner als den neuen...)



das is im übrigen der alte trailer  der thread is noch von 2007


----------



## BiBaButzemann (11. Dezember 2008)

Aber eigentlich isses doch garnicht so verkehrt, was die da veranstalten... So werden schließlich Legenden geboren  ... Ich mein is doch krass dass man mittlerweile immernoch über das Game schreibt und es nicht mal ansatzweise in Vergessenheit geraten ist.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (11. Dezember 2008)

Wenn es doch nur endlich mal erscheinen würde! Genau auf so ein ActionGame im "alten"-erwachsenen-Stil hätte ich mal wieder richtig bock!
Können sich heutige Shooter eine dicke Scheibe von abschneiden!


----------



## Sarge_70 (11. Dezember 2008)

um die zeit zu überbrücken leg ich einfach mal "Time to Kill" ein


----------



## Buzzz (11. Dezember 2008)

Ein Bekannter von mir hat noch so einen Pre-Order Gutschein. Frei nach dem Motto wer zu letzt lacht, lacht am besten. Ich würde es ihm können. Bis dahin kann man ja noch Witze machen


----------



## BiBaButzemann (11. Dezember 2008)

lol den soll er mal bei ebay reinstellen


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. Dezember 2008)

ICgh finde die Grafik des Videos eher so naja, bis nicht mehr richtig zeitgemäß
Ich schätze mal, wenn das erscheint, kennt das keiner mehr und kauft es auch nicht


----------



## push@max (11. Dezember 2008)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> ICgh finde die Grafik des Videos eher so naja, bis nicht mehr richtig zeitgemäß
> Ich schätze mal, wenn das erscheint, kennt das keiner mehr und kauft es auch nicht



Finde ich auch...die Grafik sieht bereits jetzt schon "veraltet" aus, beim Release wird es dann nur eine Enttäuschung sein, nach dem Motto:"So lange entwickelt und trotzdem mit mieser Grafik".

Da hilft nur eins...Splinter Cell Convicition Style, alles nochmal umwerfen und etwas zeitgemäßes entwickeln


----------



## Brzeczek (11. Dezember 2008)

Die sollten sich einfach die Crysis Engine kaufen, da haben die auch viel Zeit zu Programmieren und müssen nicht befürchten das die Grafik veraltet


----------



## HorrorAmeise (12. Dezember 2008)

Na das wird ja was, wenn's was wird! Hoffen wir mal das Beste.


----------



## Sash (12. Dezember 2008)

naja 3d realms ist halt wie der komische typ der diese sexistische kirche oder was das war angestrichen hat. es ist fertig wenn es fertig ist.


----------



## PontifexM (12. Dezember 2008)

da wird RTCW II wohl eher erscheinen !


----------



## caine2011 (12. Dezember 2008)

soviele trailer wie s zum duke schpn gab

ich glaube nicht dass das noch was wird vlt. wird das spiel eher verfilmt als es released ist


----------



## Freddi_teh_Foxx (12. Dezember 2008)

Tjaa, wenn es den irgendwann einmal, so in einigen Jahrzehnten erscheint, wird es durch die unzähligen Verzögerungen einen derartigen Kultstatus erreicht haben, das kurz nach dem Release, WB bei 3DRealms anruft, weil sie einen Film über den Duke drehen wollen


----------



## riedochs (12. Dezember 2008)

Wenn das Spiel noch dieses Jahrzehnt erscheint kauf ich es auch gleich.


----------



## Brzeczek (12. Dezember 2008)

Ich denke da ich es auch Kaufen werde egal ob die Engine 8 Jahre alt ist


----------



## LLChris (13. Dezember 2008)

Als begeisterter Spieler des Originals wecken diese - alle Äonen in die Spielerwelt hinausgeschossenen - Appetithäppchen wie ein trotziger Protest des Sisyphos, der sein Spiel als Enginekugel langsam und sicher gen Gipfel rollt, und nach langer Mühe schnippen die Götter mit einem süffisanten Grinser die Enginekugel weg und sagen: "Burli vergiß es, die ist Dreck, total veraltet! Die neue Enginekugel liegt am Fuß des Berges. Roll on, rock!"


----------



## unterseebotski (15. Dezember 2008)

Ja habt ihrs denn immernoch nicht begriffen?
Es wird _*nie*_ erscheinen.


----------



## derpuster (15. Dezember 2008)

Na und.
Der Duke ist tot.
Das was andere Shooter bisher erreicht haben, wird dieser Steoridbolzen
nicht mehr erreichen können. Bestenfalls kopieren.
Wenn es da sein sollte, sagt mal meinen Enkel bescheid.


----------



## push@max (16. Dezember 2008)

Shooter sind nunmal Shooter, da gibt es nicht viele Möglichkeiten, um sich von den anderen abzuheben.

Ich warte auf das Spiel eh nicht, also


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (16. Dezember 2008)

es geht nicht drum wieviele andere spiele es gibt........ das spiel ist war kult  ! ! ! !  zumindest in meinen augen  
Alleine weil der erste teil soo geil ist  muss ich den nachfolger haben


----------



## Monti (19. Dezember 2008)

*Brandneuer Screenshot zu Duke Nukem Forever!*

http://www.awardfabrik.de/forum/showpost.php?p=229818&postcount=42


----------



## riedochs (19. Dezember 2008)

Wenn das Spiel hinter auch so aussieht wäre gut.


----------



## push@max (19. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaube nicht, dass das Spiel hinterher so aussieht, die wollen doch nur die Leute an der Stange halten


----------



## LLChris (12. Juli 2010)

Also ich bin zuversichtlich, daß es nicht mehr lange dauert. Zugegeben, das sage ich seit 13 Jahren, aber langsam fange ich an daran zu glauben.


----------



## poiu (12. Juli 2010)

pass auf sonst wird das noch deine Glaubensrichtung XD


----------



## Skysnake (12. Juli 2010)

Ihr seid mir ja mal zwei Leichenfledderer 

Ich war grad voll geil drauf bis ich gesehen hab, dass das ja noch alles von 2008 ist 

Aber schon sehr lol, das ich die Grafik immer noch ansprechend fand und sofort zugreifen würde. Der Duke bleibt einfach DER DUKE!

War einfach das game was ich am meisten im Lane gezockt hab bis zur Vergasung auf ner selbst gebauten Map


----------



## Ahab (12. Juli 2010)

Aber echt Leute ey, der Thread ist ja mal RICHTIG Asbach!  Hab auch gerade an meinem Weltbild gezweifelt.


----------



## SixpackRanger (18. Juli 2010)

So wie Duke Nukem ... passt doch ... 

Anyway ... jetzt ist das Spiel schon so oft angekündigt worden. Jetzt *muß* es einfach erscheinen. Ich möchte nicht wissen wie die Absatzzahlen wären, wenn es morgen heißen würde "Duke Nukem Forever jetzt überall im Fachhandel erhältlich".


----------



## Gast20141127 (24. Juli 2010)

Zumindest wird mir jetzt klar wo NV sich damals die Fermi-Hinhaltetaktik abgeschaut hat. 

Aber ernsthaft : Wenn die das bis jetzt geschaffte Zeug inklusive Storyboard an ein fähiges Mod-Team geben würden dann könnte das noch was werden, zumindest bis ich in 30 Jahren in Rente gehe 
Allerdings könnte Scott Miller dann keine Sprüche wie:
"When it's done" oder "We suck!" mehr loslassen.
Dem armen Kerl wär doch sterbenslangweilig wenn es keine Interviewanfragen zu DNF mehr geben würde.

The Duke is still alive, cause legends never die !!


----------

